# Anyone fancy a night away?



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya ladies i was wondering if any one fancied a night away in a hotel to go for a drink or anything else-suggestion welcome.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool yes ill be up for night away overnight somewhere would be great.  We could have a drink or have a shopping trip or both!  
What are you thiking-summer time?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah summer would be nice wont it,  
I dont mind what we do, just will be nice not having to rush away !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im starting tx soon so maybe

how about a summer spa day and night? that way anyone who is pregnant can enjoy too lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes great sounds lovely. Ive also got tx June so maybe after that. perhaps we need to thinkof date soon so we can start to llok for deals, depending on whos up for it and start to think of places.  I suppose places depends on who wants to come


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Would you have to be in the spa place all day and all night


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont know unless we booked hotel like travel inn or something and then went to spa in a hotel.  I went to a SPA in hotel in swansea some years ago and it was good, only thing is it may be expensive-ish


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol i just looked at some prices of spas and some are very expensive 
That sounds  a good idea though jule 
Anybody else got any suggestions !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

**** up and travel lodge lol thats cheap

i can get VIP in most clubs in swansea (if not pregnant i would get hammered lol)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

need t o look for deals though dont we so the sooner its arranged the better.

Yeh ill be getting ****** too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats widdles up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe i just noticed it says that......i used a swear word for drunk lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh right haha i was googling for that word as well   i thought it was a spa place or something similar   i gather it disguises swear words then il try it now ;


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

HEHE have you been drinking lol
i almost peed my pants reading your post


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona log off now and chill for abit before bed time


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

no i havent had a drop honest lol 
i must be having a blonde moment kara   
Night night xxxxx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

That sounds good girls.   I'm up for it, depending on the date.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sounds good   all have to get our thinking caps on lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

New home for ALL meet up's this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192736.0


----------

